# Finnex StingRay?



## ermpickle (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi there, I am considering upgrading my single t8 to a stingray fixture. If you have one do you like it?
I have a 29 gallon 18" tall so will this be strong enough to reach the bottom? I have low light plants (java fern, anubias, dwarf sag). I do not use co2. I do use root tabs and liquid fert.


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

it would be similar light to your t8. I'd look at a planted + I run one of those on my 29 and it works great.


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

Kampo said:


> it would be similar light to your t8. I'd look at a planted + I run one of those on my 29 and it works great.


This is not true. T8 is way weaker. Check my signature thread. It's on a 12" tall tank. Though I do agree that it won't be much of an upgrade.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

The stingray will be just fine with your low light plants.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ermpickle (Dec 29, 2016)

I honestly think anything would be better than my t8 at this point lol. 
What are your opinions on the Vivagrow DN? It seems fairly close to the finnex 24/7, a little dimmer but closer to my price range


----------



## CaliAquarist (Jan 1, 2017)

I have a finex stingray 24 inch its fine for low tech plants I grow stuff alright


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

I have powered a few tanks with Stingrays very successfully--a couple 20 highs and a 55 long. Currently all 3 of those fixtures are on my 55 now to get better spread and punch down to the bottom better. With those plants a Stingray would be just fine but if you're going to use one make sure you give your plants all the help you can by placing them off the substrate on driftwood or rocks and using a full 2 or 3 inches of substrate. The Dwarf Sag though I don't have much experience with and I can't say I'm certain it would thrive under a Stingray. If you plant some tall, low tech stem plants in the back though they're really great at reaching for the light so a Stingray is great for appropriate stems. Wisteria, Water Sprite, low light Hygros, and Rotala are what I'm currently using under my Stingrays but the Rotala grows very thin stems. Still looks good though.


----------



## ermpickle (Dec 29, 2016)

Okay cool, thank you for the advice!!  I have about 2 inches of sand and probably 3+ in the back. I think I'm going to get a Vivagrow 30" for my lightly planted low light tank and a Stingray for my Walstad tank that I'm starting.
How do you get your stem plants started? I've never had good luck with them. I actually had some wisteria a while back.. I put it in the sand with root tabs underneath and a couple started to grow roots but then they kept getting pulled up by my cories and the stem would rot when I put them back in the sand.. I eventually just threw them all out  Do you know what I should do instead?


----------

